# GNC Weight Gainer 2200 Gold



## TheStuff (Apr 3, 2002)

Sup guys, well I just got back and I purchased two GNC Weight Gainer 2200 Gold cartons (since you buy one get 2nd one 1/2 off) and I am just wondering, how many scoops do you put in of this stuff? I looked at the scooper, and it was like 10x as bigger than the one I last had.  I took on it and it says 1 cup, so I look for how many scoops to put in, and it said nothing.  How many should I put in? 1? 2? 3?  Help please


----------



## tjc74 (Apr 3, 2002)

I use this stuff too, the recomended dose I believe is 3 cups so three scoops full.  I only use one scoop in my shakes along with a scoop of whey.

Tom


----------



## TheStuff (Apr 3, 2002)

Three scoops?  Jesus, it will be gone by the end of like two weeks.  No wonder they recommend so much.  More money


----------



## tjc74 (Apr 3, 2002)

You got it.  

I figure one scoop would be about 1000 cal, thats good enough for me.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tjc74 *_
> I use this stuff too, the recomended dose I believe is 3 cups so three scoops full.  I only use one scoop in my shakes along with a scoop of whey.
> 
> Tom


not a bad idea


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 16, 2002)

there is a lot of sugar in there too


----------

